# FreeBSD packages



## shn (May 5, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I need to have a list of all existing FreeBSD packages for all below services:

HTTP proxy
accounting
NTLM authentication
IPS-IDS
How can I find it?
If anyone has any idea, please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2014)

Here you go: http://www.freshports.org/categories.php


----------

